# New R3's with 7900 for $4600



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Just saw all sizes of the 09 Cervelo R3 with 09 Dura Ace 7900 builds, Fizik Arione and 3T team build kits for $4600. 

That is a smoking deal. If I didn't already ride an 09 R3, I'd snap it up in a New York second. 
It's over at Art's Cycles in their showroom in San Luis Obispo,Ca.


----------

